# George Clooney - 'The Ides of March' Photocall during the 68th Venice International Film Festival at Palazzo del Casino 31.08.2011 in Venice, Italy (3



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2011)

Hier sind noch ein paar bei 

http://www.celebboard.net/internationale-stars-presse-und-event-pics/250454-evan-rachel-wood-ides-march-photocall​


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Sep. 2011)

*George Clooney - 'The Ides of March' Photocall during the 68th Venice International Film Festival at Palazzo del Casino 31.08.2011 in Venice (25x) Update*




 





 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​

Thx ali4526kazar


----------



## Dana k silva (1 Sep. 2011)

*AW: George Clooney - 'The Ides of March' Photocall during the 68th Venice International Film Festival at Palazzo del Casino 31.08.2011 in Venice, Italy (30x) Up*

Thanks for George!


----------

